# new guy in Central IL



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been interested in beekeeping for a few years and decided it was time to quit talking, start learning, and do it. Going to start 2 langstroth hives this spring and build a TBH to split the stronger colony into at a later date. Trying to do this treatment free and have decided to try foundationless frames. Going to the New Beekepper class next weekend put on by the local club. My kids are pretty excited about the hobby too, the 8 year old is already planning on using the wax for making lip balm and soaps to sell.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and way to get the family involved!


----------



## tedlemay (Oct 3, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome and way to get the family involved!


Even the 3 year old got involved in assembling and painting the boxes. She pounded those nails for 5 min each but got them in. Several of the neighbors and kids have showed a keen interest in coming out to work hives.


I'm looking forward to learning more but fear it could be and all consuming hobby, have to force myself to keep things under control.


----------



## Gnu Guy (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Of course it's an obsession. But your friends won't have to do an intervention until you start doing cut outs. Welcome to the forum!

JC


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I've already been asked if I wanted to collect bees from a cutout....


and I'm contemplating it.



green2btree said:


> Of course it's an obsession. But your friends won't have to do an intervention until you start doing cut outs. Welcome to the forum!
> 
> JC


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome, I have both Langs and TBH's and have done it foundationless and treatment free also so far, although I am going to use some Rite-cell for the first time this spring. I have had many hobbies throughout my life but none compare to the bees, it has absolutely consumed me, the most fascinating creatures on the planet if you ask me. Enjoy! John


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, if you decide to go for it, let me know, and I can tell you the top ten things not to do. Also, phrases to use to try to wheedle out of them whether they have sprayed the bees. And who knows - if the cutout withdrawal symptoms become too severe for me, you are ONLY a little more than three hours away!

JC


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

They're in an old victorian house coming through at the 2nd story roofline. The guy just bought the house and the neighbors said the colony has been there for at least 10 years, the previous owners just ignored it but this guy wants them out but doesn't want to kill them. He's resigned to the fact that they will have to be removed from the INSIDE and is willing to help with the deconstruction and will clean up and put everything back together himself. He also knows that nothing can be done until spring when there is nectar flow so they can rebuild the colony in a hive. I'm thinking this is good survivor stock.....




green2btree said:


> Well, if you decide to go for it, let me know, and I can tell you the top ten things not to do. Also, phrases to use to try to wheedle out of them whether they have sprayed the bees. And who knows - if the cutout withdrawal symptoms become too severe for me, you are ONLY a little more than three hours away!
> 
> JC


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, it sounds similar to one I did just north of me here in Iowa. The bees were also coming in second story at the roof line in an old house. The colony extended from up in the attic, down between the studs the entire second story, and half way down the wall on the first story. I'll tell you, that old lath and plaster construction is a real bear to deconstruct. It sticks in chunks to the comb too - much more than drywall. I and two other people were at it all day. Bring lots of cold drinks and wet wipes by the case load to wipe yourself off. And plastic gloves - the type people use to wash dishes. If the above is getting you excited rather than giving you a sinking feeling in the pit of your stomach, then you are definitely hooked. If you haven't already, check out the bee removal videos on You Tube - you will pick up great info. Just be prepared to skim by the horror flicks of idiots just destroying colonies.

JC


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Due to my line of work I have access to a REALLY nice thermal imaging camera. I'm going to get some thermal pics to see where the colony is before I agree to anything.



green2btree said:


> Well, it sounds similar to one I did just north of me here in Iowa. The bees were also coming in second story at the roof line in an old house. The colony extended from up in the attic, down between the studs the entire second story, and half way down the wall on the first story. I'll tell you, that old lath and plaster construction is a real bear to deconstruct. It sticks in chunks to the comb too - much more than drywall. I and two other people were at it all day. Bring lots of cold drinks and wet wipes by the case load to wipe yourself off. And plastic gloves - the type people use to wash dishes. If the above is getting you excited rather than giving you a sinking feeling in the pit of your stomach, then you are definitely hooked. If you haven't already, check out the bee removal videos on You Tube - you will pick up great info. Just be prepared to skim by the horror flicks of idiots just destroying colonies.
> 
> JC


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, and when you finally load up that multiple deep hive of irritable bees, oozing comb, and larva into your vehicle - make sure your put lots of freight straps BOTH directions. There is nothing like having a deer leap in front of you on the way home, totaling you mini-van, and making the whole colony telescope forward, smearing honey and bees, and killing the queen. And 911 has trouble dealing with a call when you tell them your vehicle is full of bees.

JC


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Ooooh - thermal camera. Lest you think I am trying to scare you - I can't wait to get a chance to do another one like that.

JC


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Lemme guess, this is on your top 10 list of things NOT to do?



green2btree said:


> Oh, and when you finally load up that multiple deep hive of irritable bees, oozing comb, and larva into your vehicle - make sure your put lots of freight straps BOTH directions. There is nothing like having a deer leap in front of you on the way home, totaling you mini-van, and making the whole colony telescope forward, smearing honey and bees, and killing the queen. And 911 has trouble dealing with a call when you tell them your vehicle is full of bees.
> 
> JC


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't recommend it, although it does give one a great story to tell. 

JC


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's one to tell the grandkids....


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome! I am newbee and will also be starting my first hives; both will be TBHs. My bees arrive on 14 April...can't wait. We have a friendly group of TBH folks who are willing to help and provide good info. See you later...


----------

